# Run size



## Elissa3 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I am new to keeping chickens and I have a question on housing. I only have 3 hens so far and due to predators I can not let them free roam without supervision. Since they are in the run a lot I just want to be sure it’s an adequate size. What would be the recommended size? Their current one is 9x8 but I can add on to it. When I try to find this answer online it tells me a square footage that seems entirely too small to me. Thank you!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Most folks say 10 sqft/bird in the run. I disagree with that. When it comes to runs, and especially for birds that don't get to free range, bigger is better. How much bigger I don't know. My 8 birds have a 256 sqft run, so 32 sqft/bird, but mine get to free range, also.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since they can't free range due to predators and you can enlarge their run. Why not do it in a way that you can rotate them. Let one side recover while they're destroying the other side.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

